# Eclipse Plugins



## kossy (26. Aug 2012)

Hallo !

Ich habe immer wieder probleme damit in der Eclipse IDEs erfolgreich Plugins zu installieren. Wenn ich über Help -> Install new Software gehe als Beispiel mal das Plugin FindBugs installieren möchte, wird mir häufig kein gültiges Repository angezeigt.

Wenn ich diesen Link dort einfüge, dann erhalte ich eben die Meldung, dass aus dem Repository nicht gelesen werden könne:

FindBugs - Browse /findbugs eclipse plugin/2.0.1 at SourceForge.net

Meine Frage wäre jetzt. Gibt es eine allgemein gute Taktik, wenn man zu jedem verfügbaren PlugIn schnellstmöglich den gültigen URL Verweis herausfinden kann und diesen dann dort in der entsprechenden zeile einfügen kann? 

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## gst (26. Aug 2012)

Ja, du musst nach einer Update Site suchen und nicht einfach den erstbesten Link reinklatschen. Eclipse kann schließlich schlecht hellsehen, was es mit irgendeiner Sourceforge-Seite soll.


----------



## Marcinek (26. Aug 2012)

Poste mal die Ergebnisse deines FindBugs ^^


----------



## Akeshihiro (26. Aug 2012)

Normalerweise sollte man auf die Homepage der Projekte gehen und dort nach den entsprechenden Infos suchen (Download/Installation). In diesem Fall wäre das FindBugs Downloads die entsprechende Seite. Dort steht auch, wie man Eclipse dazu bringt, dass es einen mag.


----------



## dhalsim (26. Aug 2012)

Ich würde auch die offizielle Update Site empfehlen, da das FindBugs-Zeug dann auch gleich in die Updates über "Check for Updates" mit einbezogen wird.


----------

